# Put Mach3



## OakRidgeGuy (Nov 24, 2012)

On the computer, how do I test that it works with it not connected to the machine?


----------



## jumps4 (Nov 24, 2012)

just hit reset, then press offline. and load and run your code
if your wanting to see if the driver is working, in the mach3 directory run drivertest

steve


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Nov 24, 2012)

ya gotta be more specific, where is the directory?


----------



## jumps4 (Nov 24, 2012)

c:\mach3\drivertest.exe
steve


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Nov 24, 2012)

I found it, I am slow when it comes to some of this sometimes..


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Nov 24, 2012)

says that no driver sensed installed. run driver test. 

ok.. under MDI I set in a example from the pdf file about Mach3, and it appeared to run, does that mean that it is working?


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Nov 24, 2012)

ok figured it out.. the desktop will not allow the drivers to load and install.. so I am about determined to try the next step..

I am going to have to get a copy of 7 pro before I can contiune with the computer.


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Dec 6, 2012)

Ok.. got virtual PC and XP mode on the desktop. reinstalled mach3.. did the driver test.. opened mach3.. opened "Mill" , did the "teach" example in the introduction and config pdf.. 

on the MDI screen
I hit the teach button
entered 

g21
f100
g1 x10 y0
g1 x10 y5
x0
yo

then hit the stop teaching button
hit the load/edit button
went to the program run screen 
hit start cycle

in the tool screen the lines show up.. but nothing happens in the DRO screen..


----------

